# Yeti-man's Yeti Pro FRO disc version



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Finally after all these months of planing, buying, bidding and building 

Build thread https://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=136070

Youtube video 




Frame: Yeti Pro FRO

Fork: Answer Accu-Trax

Headset: Chris King 1 1/4 Grip Nut
Stem: Answer A-TAC
Handlebar: Answer Tapperwall
Grips: Yeti
Barends: NA

Brakes: Formula Pro+
Brake Pads: Formula Pro+
Brake Cables: Formula Pro+
Cantilever cable hangers: NA
Brake Levers: Formula Pro+

Shifters: Shimano 3/8 speed (generic)
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT 735 top pull
Rear Derailleur: Shimano 600 Short
Derailleur Cables: Biltema black teflon
Cassette: SRAM 8 speed
Chain: Taya 8 speed
Cranks: SRAM Stylo 175mm
Crank Bolts: NA
Chainrings: SRAM
Chainring bolts: SRAM
Bottom Bracket: SRAM
Pedals: Welgo

Hub Skewers: Generic 
Rims: Syncros DP25
Hubs: DT Swiss/Hügi disc
Nipples: DT brass
Spokes: DT Revolution black
Tyres: Continental Speed King 2.3 Supersonic
Tubes: Continental

Saddle: Selle Italia Flite Evolition 2
Seatpost: Sette APX Carbon
Seatpost Binder: Titanium M6 Bolt

Weight: not important


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats yummie. Interesting mix of old and new. You had disk tabs installed, right? I always liked the way huge tires look on a classic Norba geometry racer. Who makes the cable housing??


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Valhart said:


> Thats yummie. Interesting mix of old and new. You had disk tabs installed, right? I always liked the way huge tires look on a classic Norba geometry racer. Who makes the cable housing??


Hi thanks, the disc tab retrofit and work/chopping on the frame was done by local bike smith hero Truls Erik Johnsen at Johnsen Frameworks (http://www.johnsenframeworks.com/). Paint is done by Opems in Moss Norway. I did the rest my self even some of the decals, the rest of the decals are from Yeti and Velocals.com. The gear cable houses are Fuji and the cables are black teflon.

It rides like a dream!


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

I've been following this over on Retrobike. It turned out really nice. I don't know if I would have had the boys to do that to this frame though.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

It would be impossible to hang in a pack of riders on fully modern bikes, nor is it likely to have full resale value. As an aesthetic object, it succeeds, though.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

I kinda liked it in the original yellow. Still a nice ride though.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Nicely done. I like the modern upgrades, they look nice on that frame.

Enjoy riding it, it looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

uphiller said:


> It would be impossible to hang in a pack of riders on fully modern bikes,


-I disagree. The right rider will keep high speed in this rig - up there with the best...



uphiller said:


> nor is it likely to have full resale value.


-Whos interested in resale value ?



uphiller said:


> As an aesthetic object, it succeeds, though.


-Thanks. It is more than just an aesthetic "object". Its light (beeing a steel rig) super stiff and have unmatched handling. No modern bongo-bongo suspension bikes can match this.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

laffeaux said:


> Nicely done. I like the modern upgrades, they look nice on that frame.
> 
> Enjoy riding it, it looks like a lot of fun!


Thanks yes indeed it is a joy to ride. I still just can come over the handeling these Yeti FROs give you. Though it is not a technical single track bike - this is a fast dirt road/fire road bike.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice job. I really like the look of the bike. One criticism; needs either a Shimano or American boutique crank - the Stylo looks out of place.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice ride. I would mount the tires differently.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

mechagouki said:


> Nice job. I really like the look of the bike. One criticism; needs either a Shimano or American boutique crank - the Stylo looks out of place.


- Yes I agree, but until a suitable crankset surfaces the Stylo sticks


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> Nice ride. I would mount the tires differently.


- Why? The front and rear "forward rotation" tire markings are correct...


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

digilux said:


> - Why? The front and rear "forward rotation" tire markings are correct...


I always mount the tires so one of the labels lines up with the valve stem. This makes it easier to find the cause of flats.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

outside! said:


> I always mount the tires so one of the labels lines up with the valve stem. This makes it easier to find the cause of flats.


Yes... but the it will be a aesthetic miss match with the rim decals ;-)

Anyway the valve position is always aligned when I build the wheels so the hub decals are opposite to the valve ;-) .... and how can you miss a bright yello valvecap ;-) ?


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Valhart said:


> Who makes the cable housing??


Looks like jagwire ripcord "titanium" color.

Very cool project.

Put a wider handlebar on it and I could hang with other riders on modern bikes no problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

92gli said:


> Looks like jagwire ripcord "titanium" color.
> 
> Very cool project.
> 
> Put a wider handlebar on it and I could hang with other riders on modern bikes no problem. :thumbsup:





digilux said:


> The gear cable houses are Fuji and the cables are black teflon.


;-)


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

uphiller said:


> It would be impossible to hang in a pack of riders on fully modern bikes, nor is it likely to have full resale value. As an aesthetic object, it succeeds, though.


Where do you get this? In a ridged to ridged comparison what do you see as the glaring differences? Weight?


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Needs to be singlespeeded..


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

LIFECYCLE said:


> Needs to be singlespeeded..


Singlespeed... never! The most stupid looking thing I see are multiple gear bikes converted in to singlespeeds, but a Blacksheep is on my list


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Stupid looking things:

Exhibit A


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

So Digilux why did you decide to add disc. I like how it stands now and i'm glad you decided to remove the old bosses.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

uphiller said:


> It would be impossible to hang in a pack of riders on fully modern bikes


Statements like these irritate the hell out of me. The benefits of actually knowing how to ride a bike (any bike) far outweigh the benefits of simply suspending one.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Statements like these irritate the hell out of me. The benefits of actually knowing how to ride a bike (any bike) far outweigh the benefits of simply suspending one.


i believe legs will win the race.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I like it as well. it goes along well w/ a Yeti. Was it a Ritchey P23 but a yeti , kinda suits..


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Interesting restomod - I would've kept the yellow, but the paint and decal job looks good too. Keep us updated if you ever decide to coordinate your accent colors between the orange grips, green bar, and pink jockey wheels .


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

jeff said:


> Where do you get this? In a ridged to ridged comparison what do you see as the glaring differences? Weight?


Of course not rigid to rigid. On fireroads of course a rigid bike is great... today I hopped on my dad's Cinelli rigid MTB, which I had just switched out the 135mm stem for a 110mm one... the mid 90's geometry, rigid fork, and more modern stem length makes a rad-feeling bike, really a blast for rolling slow technical lines where brake dive is a liability. I just see rigid bikes now and think of my arms and back, there is just no way for me for fast riding on bumpier terrain. If somebody can pull it off, more power to them.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Don't trip over you're heels back peddling.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Statements like these irritate the hell out of me. The benefits of actually knowing how to ride a bike (any bike) far outweigh the benefits of simply suspending one.


Be irritated. Rider skill and fitness being equal, a rigid bike is superior only in certain offroad conditions, ie fireroads and fast dirt roads, which is what digilux said he's using it for. 
Yes, riding rigid hones your skill, yes, a skilled rider on a rigid bike will do better than a schlock on a Trek Fuel, and yes, suspension can take away some of the experience of trail riding. But it generally allows higher speeds. Personally, I love the way the old bikes ride, as long as they have a bit wider bars and a stem shorter than 135mm.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I agree about ride position. I'm on the search for 110 11deg 1" Salsa stem for my AlaCarte. I have no clue how i use to ride that thing as well as I did with a 130 and 3 deg flat bar.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Digilux - That's awesome!

Very nice build, I like the looks of the wheels.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

uphiller said:


> It would be impossible to hang in a pack of riders on fully modern bikes..


Bull... industry propaganda. A FS may be more comfortable. May be more efficient. May be supersonic.. but riding is about the rider. That's not cheap talk but telling it as it is. Any talented rider will leave others in the dust no matter what they are riding.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> Bull... industry propaganda. A FS may be more comfortable. May be more efficient. May be supersonic.. but riding is about the rider. That's not cheap talk but telling it as it is. Any talented rider will leave others in the dust no matter what they are riding.


I didn't mean to discount rider talent. 
But talent and fitness being equal, the guy on the FS gets to the finish line faster (as long as the trails warrant having an FS- rigid bikes rock of course on fire roads).


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

uphiller said:


> I didn't mean to discount rider talent.
> But talent and fitness being equal, the guy on the FS gets to the finish line faster (as long as the trails warrant having an FS- rigid bikes rock of course on fire roads).


I'd have to disagree, at most of the races I attend the fastest riders are on carbon hardtails with short travel forks, or rigid 29ers.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Legs or machine.... I must say I like your empirical analytic methods ha ha :thumbsup:


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

digilux said:


> Legs or machine.... I must say I like your empirical analytic methods ha ha :thumbsup:


Fitness (legs, lungs, ...), machine, terrain, skill.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i had this ridin buddy who came from a skateboard background. Paperthin. His bike was a Trek 850 or somethin w/ a 1/2 in travel quadra 10 and bald, wasted 1.9 tires. 
He would outclimb everyone on the most technical stuff and drop everything.. fast and comfy.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

yea an then you had this guy... "The lung" or "Deadly-Nedly" who rode those ridiculous "mountainbikes" from Specialized.... he beat them all even JT!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

no matter how many bikes Rumpfy builds, he will always be slow.. and we still like him.


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

I dought there is much out there that would show this bike and rider it's back bumper in an uber- tight rooty mixed dirt condition singletrack. The short stiff front end was the norm for quite a while. Ballsy riders got used to 'useing the force' when decending. It took finesse of course, but you discovered who really had skill. Or not. Teetered on both sides of that fence, depending on my conditioning. If I was in shape I had the wherewithall to hang tight on the few downhills, and smoke the rich guys on their 'new' full sus'er's everywhere else. When you're tired, you make mistakes. And crash. Nice bike. Too pretty to get dirt on it!


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

What Valhart said is true: having some nuts is important. Often that goes with being young. The most dangerous stuff I did I did when I was 19 or so... on a rigid bike with a flat 135mm stem. I also remember riding some down some hills with a guy on some for the time really avant-garde FS bike, 6" of travel or so, but pedalable. He blew past me in total calm while I was spending lots of energy searching for lines. The hill was not even that long.


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

To be fair, a skilled riders body is the best suspension that I know of. Got hardtail. Got softtail (Silk ti). Got in between (Slingshot). When in shape the bike doesn't make me much faster no matter which one I grab. I have to admit that learning how to do a bumpy decent on a full ridgid DOES take some learnin'. Your eyes get all blurry if you clench the bars like a hobo on a ham sandwhich. Let the saddle nose slip around 'tween you're inner thighs and all that jazz. You have to let everything 'float'. They should name some suspension item that someday.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Geez guys. It's really not that complicated and it seems like we do this about every 6 months. Yes, lots of us long time riders with skill can keep up with rookies on their modern bikes..... BUT, rider for rider on demanding terrain the full rigid bike gets severely left in the dust. Suspension not only allows you to fly through rough stuff, but it is also a huge factor in braking; front brakes whether it's a canti or a disc just don't work well when the front tire is not sticking to the ground through the gnarly stuff while braking hard. And the harder and faster you ride, the more important and more difference suspension makes. For real technical slow stuff I could see how it could be a hindrance in certain situations.

Next time we see a pro DH guy using a full rigid we'll know it's just the rider that matters.

Heck, even the World Cup XC bikes these days have 4" front and rear.

That said, the Yeti is kinda neat. I'd put it in the "hot rod" category. Not really my cup of tea, but wouldn't mind having something like that maybe someday.


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry. Sometimes I get cranky if I haven't had my evening beer. Yeah, I suppose this topic likely has been done to death @ some point. Still a nice bike.


----------



## Slumberjack (Jan 19, 2011)

yall need to take off the spandex and stop trying to race (and argue) one another to death.:madman:

Very cool bike for sure. im a big fan of geared fully rigids, and this tops the list for coolest of the coolest.

good job :thumbsup:


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

I am surprised the US guys have not asked the question "how are u going to run drop-bars?" yet.

BTW, maybe u can find a JT Raleigh team edition here, some guys own the frames here (they are kept in the cellar in the main lodge btw keep it secret ok). Might be a perfect frame for your next hack.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

erkan said:


> I am surprised the US guys have not asked the question "how are u going to run drop-bars?" yet.
> 
> BTW, maybe u can find a JT Raleigh team edition here, some guys own the frames here (they are kept in the cellar in the main lodge btw keep it secret ok). Might be a perfect frame for your next hack.


 for the drop-bar department there is a FRO including a Accu-Trax at my local customs office waiting for my pickup. Yes it will become my next project victim - no I will not chop it - It will be a JT Yeti FRO drop-bar replica


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

OK this evening I tried the KCNC Barebone K-Type crank set, Im not sure about the look fit the frame/rest of the bike, but hey what a flying crank!

(sorry some poor image qualiy from my old iPhone)


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

It's better than the Stylo, I'd like KCNC stuff a lot more if they didn't laser-etch the crap out of it.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

mechagouki said:


> ...I'd like KCNC stuff a lot more if they didn't laser-etch the crap out of it.


:thumbsup: agree


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Those look nice on there. They have a Race Face feel to them.


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

Everyone has their own idea of beauty. To me, that bike is just the berries. How did you come up with a N.O.S. Shark Fin???


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

sharkfin found on ebay


----------

